# Pdx_doug Is Outta Here...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like T-3 Hours and counting...

The Good Ship PDX_Doug is off to Silver Falls State Park in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. We are being joined by PDX_Shannon's parents and their Class-A.

This will be a first, but promises to be a lot of fun!









Now, if the weather will just hold...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Camping with the in laws









Have a great time Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a nice time Doug looking forward to seeing your pics








Northwest is a future camping goal for us & I enjoy all of the beautiful photos from all of you NW-Outbackers.

Thinking positive thoughts for good weather,
Tami


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your trip Doug!!

Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

"3 days of fun with the in-laws"

Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> "3 days of fun with the in-laws"
> 
> Isn't that an oxymoron?


Funny!









But try to enjoy your trip anyway, Doug.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Come on guys... I'm trying to be good here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So are we


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats 3 days for us to work on our post counts guys!!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

GoVols said:


> "3 days of fun with the in-laws"
> 
> Isn't that an oxymoron?
> 
> ...


May not catch me agreeing with a Vols fan much, but you may be on to something here


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Have an excellent trip Doug.

Jeff


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I love camping with my inlaws. And no, they don't read this forum. My DW does though. Would that be campdw?

After last years trip watching them from our pop up inside their nice 5th wheel we decided to upgrade. I can thank them for that.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doug have a great time and a safe trip
We'll be waiting for a full report when you get back
Have fun bud









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well... Time to shut down the old laptop, and get the heck out of Dodge!
See you guys Sunday! I hope everybody has a great weekend!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess his mother-in-law got the best of Doug....as it's now Sunday at 10:31pm in Oregon and no post from Doug.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are back... and no, the MIL did not get the best of me!

All in all we had a really nice weekend. From what I understand, the weather all around us was pretty active, but we had mostly blue skies and warm temperatures!









PDX_Bobcat had a little mishap on his bike. OK, a BIG one, but he is a tough little camper and will survive!

PDX_Doug had a little mishap at the dump station. OK, a BIG one, and time will tell if I survive that one!

Anyway, it's good to be back. I will post a couple of pictures as soon as I can get them downloaded.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good one Doug. Glad I'm not the only bonehead. No insult intended here. Some days...I'd forget my head if it weren't permanently attached!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

you planning on posting picture of the dump station mishap?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think not!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a great time Doug, we will be heading out Friday ourselves for 3 days. Enjoy the in-laws, there is nothing like them!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Devildog said:


> Have a great time Doug, we will be heading out Friday ourselves for 3 days.


Thanks Devildog... We did!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

3 Days camping with the inlaws?? You are a better man than I am, or more patient









Seriously, have a great trip Doug! I hope you have as good of weather as we are supposed to here.

Bill


----------

